

Cuba: No Internet, No Problem - ghosh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02ybvly

======
stephengillie
The linked page is only to a video. There's no article to read.

I'm assuming this is describing the same "Packet" system that's been discussed
before - a USB stick or other digital medium is loaded with curated internet
content such pirated videos and music, and influential articles each month &
brought into the country for distribution.

Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686468)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9719492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9719492)

